# Air Intake Pre-Filter Wrap



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm looking for a Pre-filter Wrap for my AEM intake filter. The filter is so white on the AEM air intake that I would like to find a red filter wrap to cover it plus keeping it cleaner longer. K & N have them for their filters and their use to be a generic company that sold them when I purchased one for an older '04 Grand Prix GTP. Does anyone know where I can find one to fit my 4" X 5" AEM cone filter? Thanks:confused


----------

